# Staining my speaker cabinet.



## kiddynamike (May 5, 2010)

The tolex on this cabinet finally got out of control so I decided to do something nice for it and give my buddies a reason to handle it with a little more care on the road. Today I stripped it bare and started sanding the random black spray paint spots where the holes in the tolex were. This is what it looks like right now:










I'd like to do a dark reddish mahogany stain but I really know nothing about staining. I know the cabinet is made of birch plywood. I've been reading up on the internet and a lot of people seem to have a hard time getting the wood to take the stain and getting it dark enough when attempting light to dark projects like this. I could definitely use some advice.

Thank you!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It wont stain well!

Get a flight case! :laughing: :rockon:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paint or more covering would be better. That material won't stain well at all. In order to stain it, you'd need to put wood veneer over the surface first.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

it looks like osb to me, or particle board. If it is, there is too much glue to accept stain.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

You can...
1. cover it with bondo or fiberglass, sand it smooth, and paint it 
2. cover it with some more tolex or heavy cloth like tweed or canvas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The cabinet you pictured looks like OSB/Aspenite, which is a composite board. Staining it would be blotchy as the board is made of wood chips and glue.

Covering it with a vinyl covering like Tolex or an equivalent, or some durable fabric (like a suitcase), would be better for handling.


----------

